# Loading the .260 Remington



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I getting laser-like results with H4350 and 130 grains Barnes TSX; as well as RL19 and Hornady 129 grains interlocks.

Any out there load for the .260?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't currently own a .260 Rem. but someday i will. i hadn't heard of it till last year, and everything i can find and everything i have heard makes me want one even more. What make and model do you shoot? oh by the way, when i do get one i will hand load for it for sure! matching 300 win mag trajectories in a light recoil mid size cartridge! I wish remington chambered their model 700 in .260 Rem  what are they thinking?


----------



## Armed in Utah (Jun 9, 2008)

The 260 & 6.5x55 are two overlooked cartridges in the States....I have both and load a variety of loads & powders...using RE19..RE22 and H4831sc...the 260 I'm using is actually a 260 Ackley Imp.....a heavy target/LR p/dog rig while the 6.5x55 are Tikka rifles in the SS field weight series...target pic shows five rds from the 260 AI @ 100....


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Had one in a custom Savage 10. Heavy barrel. Loved the **** thing. If I did my part my groups looked like that above. Awesome to reload for. Excellent BC's. Great caliber. Mine had a 1:8 twist so it like the 139 gr Lapuas, and the Hornady 140 gr sst's. I was able to chorno the 139 grs at 2970 fps 15 ft past the muzzle. Only droped 14.2 moa at 1000 yrds when zeroed at 600 yrds. Flat, sweet, and could shoot it all day long, and still be able to pull the reloading press when I got home. Loved it.


----------

